# My First Foster!! Meet Coco



## Marcia

Coco came home with me yesterday from the shelter. She is eaten up with scabs and we don't know if it's a food allergy, flea allergy or seasonal. :cat3

They gave her a steroid shot and flea treatment before we left and she is feeling better - not as itchy. She is adorable, only 5 pounds and 6 years old (?). She was adopted out by our shelter last fall, rehomed after 2 months, put outside, then when she was picked up as a stray the owners were called to come get their cat (she was microchipped). They said they gave her away and not to call them anymore about her. 

She is such a sweetie! After an hour and a half of hiding yesterday afternoon she timidly came out and was VERY playful and snuggly! This morning she is basking in the sun on one of two window perches. :love2

My Jack - who I would love to find a buddy for, was interested and looking through the glass door at her, and her at him with no hissing or concern at all. Fingers crossed for a happy bonding! This will make my first foster and possibly my first foster failure but I've been hoping for a friend for Jack for so long!! He tries to play with everyone else here but it's like living in an old folk's home. He just gets swatted down. Someone for him to play with would be great!! :kittyturn

The pictures don't do her justice - the morning sun was a bit harsh. I'll take more later in the day. She is kind of a light orange tabby with grey mixed in and splotched on her nose area and head. Unusual coloring.


View attachment 45122


View attachment 45130


View attachment 45138


----------



## cat face

Oh Marcia, she is just adorable!!! It's times like this, I wish I was back across the pond <heavy sigh> She looks absolutely delightful and the sun isn't harsh on her at all!! She is so cute, I can see why Jack would take a fancy to her. I hope she is playful, and they do get along, I would love seeing more about her in the future... like vicarious ownership lol .. well it's better than nothing <another heavy sigh>


----------



## NebraskaCat

The first foster, I was wondering who you would end up with of the cats you had mentioned.

She looks adorable. The play between her, with such a dainty 5 lb frame, and Jack might be quite entertaining.


----------



## Tiliqua

Awww! What a sweetie! And sad story, so glad she has a happy place to relax and heal now!


----------



## Speechie

She is so cute!! Hope they bond well and play!! Congrats!


----------



## pkbshrew

Naaaaaaaw ...... can I just say NAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Marcia

yes, Jack's 25 lb girth could be a concern. We'll see what happens. If it does not work out I can heal her and find her a wonderful home. Each cat I thought I'd be bringing home got adopted!! Yea!! There was talk that someone was going to adopt Coco but no one ever showed up.


----------



## gizmothecat

Awwww poor cocoa....but that's what happened with gizmo...her potential adopter didnt show and I was next in line!!!! She will find someone 

Now on to your new one!!!! How cute!!!! I hope she and jack get along and hopefully he won't smother her hahahaha. More pictures please!!!!


----------



## gizmothecat

Hahaha I'm a dope thought you were talking about 2 different cats


----------



## Heather72754

Oh what a cutie! That is so awesome Marcia, now hopefully she will get some healing with her skin issues and will definitely get love and caring. What a sad life she's had for the last year - poor thing. But now she's at the Ritz and hopefully she and Jack will bond. As long as he doesn't roll over on her lol. :razz:


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Congratulations on your first foster! She is adorable. (Pretty soon we will be congratulating you on your first foster-failure!) Hopefully Jack loves her and protects her like a treasured friend/teddy bear!


----------



## cat face

oh, if Jack takes to her, I think it will be cute! Kind of like when a little dog and a big dog are best mates! I'm sure it wouldn't be too far visually, from just that! lol


----------



## Marcia

Yea, think about it: 25lb! The size of a small dog and 5 pound Coco! I can't wait for them to meet, but I want some of lesions on her back to heal more first. She can't lick them, but I don't want Jack messing with them either. Knowing Jack, he will be afraid of her - he is such a big baby about everything!! Even feather toys that fly scare him!!


----------



## Heather72754

Hahaha, Coco will probably be the 5 lb. 'large and in charge' kitty then lol.


----------



## emilyatl

Aww, she's a beauty! She looks very sweet. Hopefully she and Jack get along well and she'll be a foster failure.


----------



## Lotu

very cute...sad story...sounds abandoned? Not that it would have helped necessarily, but curious if your shelter/rescue has a policy about letting them know if the original owner decides to rehome. I think the contract I signed requested that we inform the rescue if we want to rehome and that they would take them back if we ever decided we did not want them to prevent things like this little cutie being on the streets. She is adorable...such a dainty gal (probably 1/2 pound of fur?) HA!


----------



## cat face

Heather72754 said:


> Hahaha, Coco will probably be the 5 lb. 'large and in charge' kitty then lol.


LOL!! I agree... you can just see it!


----------



## cat owner again

She is very pretty and I hope it works out.


----------



## Catlover Danielle

She is absolutely adorable - way to go with your first foster kitty and possibly first foster failure! Love it! She deserves a great home like yours!


----------



## Marcia

View attachment 45242


View attachment 45250


Looking through the (dirty) glass door! I WANT OUT!......
and Jack wanted in, so we let him. Nope, not this time!! The little dynamo was quite incensed that the big oaf was on her turf!! He took it like a man and we put him out.


----------



## Marcia

I have decided that Coco is silver and gold in color! so many great possibilities for a terrific Craigslist posting if I can't get her to fit in here!!


----------



## Jetlaya67

She is so pretty! I hope it all works out.


----------



## Tiliqua

I LOVE that you are half planning to foster fail! I had every intention of never foster failing, at least you are more realistic!


----------



## Marcia

Here are some more pics of Mademoiselle Coco! Take a look at the left eye. Her third eyelid looks red. We have a get acquainted vet visit this Friday so I'll point it out, but has anyone else seen this before?

You can see her gold and silver coloring....sounds better than orange and grey, huh? I love how the silver is smudged over her nose!

She is downstairs resting with me after exploring for over an hour. Everyone else is blocked upstairs snoozing - oblivious to her being out of the safe room (except for Jack who has been up and down). Jack has been the perfect gentleman!

View attachment 45450


View attachment 45458


View attachment 45466


View attachment 45474


View attachment 45482


----------



## NebraskaCat

What a beauty. Very dilute blue and cream. She will absolutely glow as she gets petted and brushed more.

I know you brought her home of your own will, but you kind of wonder if lady Zipper didn't have anything to do with bringing her in before she made her farewell.


----------



## Jakiepoo

That is the coolest colouring I've ever seen! She is so pretty! Hopefully she and Jack get along so then she can stay


----------



## Marcia

NebraskaCat said:


> What a beauty. Very dilute blue and cream. She will absolutely glow as she gets petted and brushed more.
> 
> I know you brought her home of your own will, but you kind of wonder if lady Zipper didn't have anything to do with bringing her in before she made her farewell.


Well, if Zip was that thoughtful she didn't show it! She took one look at Coco through the glass door that first day and hissed then huffed and puffed while waddling away. 

I've been good about keeping everyone separated - I don't want to cause undo stress but that little girl just hates the solitude and confinement of that room. I'm taking advantage of nap times to let her out and about without disrupting the apple cart here!


----------



## Marcia

Awww! Working her magic on daddy!! :grin:

View attachment 45498


View attachment 45506


I have to say I have never had a cat adapt so quickly to our home, nor have I ever had one that just ADORED people the way she seems to. She follows me around like a puppy! Just TOO CUTE! This is only the second full day here!!


----------



## CatMonkeys

What a beautiful girl! Even at her size, it sounds like she can hold her own with Jack  Hopefully once she gets used to your house she'll take an interest in playing with him.


----------



## Marcia

I have thrown caution to the wind and opened all the gates. Poor little mostly blind Missy just sits there letting her walk right by without a care. She is taking over our hearts and our home .... except for Maddie's heart. Just a bit of growling from her.


----------



## Marcia

Worming round two......

View attachment 45514


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Madam Coco sounds like a little love bug!!
I like 'gold and silver'!!


----------



## Jakiepoo

Aha looks like she has her spot all sorted out


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Oh, she is just stunning! I don't see her going anywhere! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

I hate to think of her living out her remaining years as a Spartan fan, though.


----------



## bluemilk

Like apple pie a la mode-SIMPLY IRRESITABLE!


----------



## gizmothecat

Marcia said:


> Worming round two......
> 
> View attachment 45514


OH MY SQUEE.....LOVE that picture!!!!!!! Awwwwww I'm so happy for her...and your family


----------



## Tiliqua

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Oh, she is just stunning! I don't see her going anywhere!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think in another thread she was admittedly a foster fail already... is that right, Marcia?? Didn't take long at all!

If so, congratulations little cutie!!


----------



## Marcia

NebraskaCat said:


> I hate to think of her living out her remaining years as a Spartan fan, though.


Don't worry! Paul is from Auburn AL so is a bonafide Tigers fan. I don't remember why he has that Michigan T shirt. My son may have bought it for him as a joke! I'm pretty sure Coco is neutral about college football, as am I.


----------



## Marcia

I am actually grappling with this foster failure thing already. Yes, I REALLY want to adopt her - will probably do so this week. She is a perfect addition to our home. Last night was her first night out of the safe room and she slept very perfectly by my side all night. So sweet.

Here is the difficulty I'm experiencing right now. I heard that a dear elderly (80's) neighbor - who is most likely dying of cancer - misses her elderly cat that died a few weeks ago. They even visited the SPCA to see some of the cats. When I heard that, I called her about Coco and she said she would visit but not until after the chemo treatment on Friday. I can let Coco go to her if needed. I told her I would always take Coco back if needed - at any age. She knows I adopt seniors. 

If Coco can bring joy and peace to a dying woman then it would make me happy. Her husband however, wants a couple of kittens which I'm a bit ashamed to say, part of me celebrates that idea. I know I'm being partly selfish, because Coco has just - in just 3 short days - become my little princess. She is such a doll - the issue is hard for me.


----------



## Speechie

Hmm, to me, she is already YOURS, yk? 
There are plenty of lovely other kitties your neighbor could love! 
Coco is bonding with you, wouldn't it confuse her to be given to another home? I think it would be nice to let your neighbor come and love on her and get her cat fix, but she is your baby in my eyes...
Call me selfish, but she should find her own special kitty to love...


----------



## Heather72754

I agree with Speechie - there are many, many needy kitties out there that could bring comfort and joy to your neighbor. And especially if her husband is wanting something different than who Coco is - you cherish and treasure her and she sounds like she has found her place with you. That is so sweet that she slept with you! :luv


----------



## NebraskaCat

Our shelter does 'cat love therapy' sessions where they take cats to visit nursing homes and shut-ins, even college dormitories where the kids aren't allowed to keep animals - just to provide a purr and a cuddle to people who love cats.

Maybe you could pick an appropriate cat from your shelter, or even Coco, and just set up some visits for the lady. That way the woman wouldn't have to worry about doing food/litter duties but still get some lap cat time.


----------



## Marcia

that's a great idea, Jeff. I think as sociable as Coco is she might like it. Neighbor's husband is healthy so would surely care for any resident cat they might get. I am going to gently dissuade her from considering Coco. I'm just too attached to give her up now. When I first talked to neighbor, it was only day two, now at day 5 I'm singing a different tune. Tomorrow I am going in to the shelter and officially adopting her (they are closed again today due to snow/ice).


----------



## Heather72754

Marcia said:


> Tomorrow I am going in to the shelter and officially adopting her .


Yay!! Truly does sound like a match made in heaven. She sounds like such a love.


----------



## Marcia

Much to Lacey's chagrin, Coco is currently curled up on my lap looking at me with adoring eyes. 

I've never had an adult cat settle in so quickly and sweetly. As I type (with difficulty!) she is making her way up to my chin/neck! I'm not used to front claws though and the kneading HURTS!! They get clipped tomorrow at the meet and greet with the vet. Thankfully she is good at using the scratcher pads.


----------



## Speechie

SO so happy she is staying!! Love those painful kneading moments, lol, I have been there!! Enjoy your new sweetie!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia, I'm glad you decided to keep Madam Coco!!
I was really thinking along the lines of Speechie and Heather...
There are so many deserving cats and kittens out there...
You've been working close enough with some potential adoptees, that maybe you could help guide them to a good match?!
Also love Jeffs idea as well!


----------



## Tiliqua

Congrats Marcia and Coco!  I'm so happy for you!! Everyone is right, there are lots of senior kitties in need of a good home that would love to live with your neighbor. Coco is at home and she needs that love and stable home.

That was a record fast foster fail! :lol: I had Gia and Karina for 6 months before I admitted that they were never leaving... but luckily no one showed any interest in an older, bonded, timid pair. I'm sure if someone had wanted to meet them I would have adopted them in minutes or told the potential family that they had litter box issues, bowel incontinence and scratched furniture or something!!


----------



## Marcia

Ha! Tiliqua, yes, I kind of knew by day 3 that she was going nowhere else. I've already told my neighbor that her skin issues were not cleared up (true) and that I will have to adopt her myself to be sure she gets the intensive care she may need (all very much true!). She won't mind - she has not met Coco so has not emotional attachment to her. Sleeping by my side last night just sealed the deal - she is here to stay much to my Maddie's dismay. Coco is so quiet and unassuming that I have not heard a hiss or growl all day from anyone - no interaction either but I'm still hopeful to be able to continue the "Adventures of Jack and Coco" thread!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia, you've said it yourself...
"Cats are like potato chips...Hard to stop at just one!"


----------



## AutumnRose74

Congrats, Marcia!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Wow what a delima. It would be hard to decide that one! Would you be able to keep a close eye on her if she was to go to the lady dying of cancer? She sure is looking like a daddy girl already though.

Madame Coco is going to blossom with all the TLC.


----------



## Marcia

Merry, yes I'd be able to watch her, but I have since decided she ain't goin' no where else!

She does a really cute/weird thing. She crawled up my chest and when I started to pet her she purred loudly and kind of got cross eyed while her eyes rolled up into her head. Thankfully her eyes were almost totally closed. This look of "nirvana" is new to me - and a bit strange. I'm glad she is happy tho.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Congratulations. I agree, that is the fastest foster failure I've witnessed! Very sweet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia that is one HAPPY Cat!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Speechie

HA, she is blisssed out!!


----------



## Tiliqua

Hahaha - Aries does the eyes roll back kitty nirvana look with me. And then zeros in on his tail.... But I definitely know that look.  So cute!!!!


----------



## Marcia

OMG!! Coco lets me hold her to my chest like a baby with her belly exposed while I rub her belly. It's been over 10 years since our first cat Annie died and she was the ONLY one that let me do that!! I am SO in love!! Coco came along at just the right time!! Such a healing kitty. I'm blessed.


----------



## zuma

Aww, sounds like Coco is a perfect fit. So happy you got her Marcia


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia it was meant to be!
I'm so happy you found each other!
She so obviously has you wrapped around all her little paws!!


----------



## Marcia

*Officially a foster failure today!*

Coco is officially ours today. I took my $25 to the shelter and made her a permanent part of our family!

I took her to the vet's office for a check up too. We did the feline leukemia test (neg) and the over all health exam and trimmed her nails. Vet aged her at between 5 and 13. :-|

Considering her activity level and spunkiness we decided to stay with 6 years old. Her gums are really red and a tooth is broken so we are going to save our pennies for a blood panel and dental cleaning in a couple months, provided she is not in any pain while eating. This has been an expensive week with Zipper passing, her cremation and my emergency crown on my broken tooth (all in the same morning!). Need to refill the coffers, BUT Coco is ours now. So worth it!


----------



## Tiliqua

Congratultions!!!  That is such great news, especially for little Coco!!


----------



## pkbshrew

Happy< happy< happy dance~


----------



## cat face

Congratulations!! Enjoy your Coco


----------



## Emph66

It boggles the mind that anyone could give up a precious creature like Coco. I hope Coco and Jack can become friends and peacefully share a home. Good luck Marcia.


----------



## emilyatl

Yay! Congrats Coco and the rest of your family.  How are she and Jack getting along now?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY For Marcia and Madam Coco!!
Excellent News!! Coco is in very caring capable hands now!:thumbup:


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Congratulations on your new family, Coco! You are VERY lucky to have such a big loving family after that shelter stay. I KNOW you will continue to love it there!

Congratuations Marcia on your new forever fur-baby. Your experience with Coco being so like your other kitty gives hope to those of us waiting for our beloved fur-babies to find their ways back into our lives.


----------



## Speechie

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you both!!


----------



## SunnyValentine

She is adorable!!! I love the long hair of hers!


----------



## Marcia

It's more medium than long. I'll be glad when the good food kicks in and her fur softens up! Right now she could use an oatmeal bath, but the flea meds are only a week old so I'll wait. I don't want to negate it's purpose.

She is so much more kitten like than any adult I've adopted! She absolutely MUST investigate every inch and almost dashed out into the garage last night when the door was opened a bit. She thinks it's an undiscovered room! Thankfully I had installed an auto door closer a few years ago that works very well and it closed quickly on it's own. I have an ID tag coming in the mail - I'll have to put a collar on her until she learns that there is NO place like home. 

This is the only cat I've had in years that has front claws so I'm a bit worried about the screened in porch access. Winnie had claws but didn't use the porch. She hasn't had an interest in going out there yet, but come nice weather later in the week, she might.

I'm really having to keep on her about using the scratchers! Foreign territory to me, Winnie came already very good about using them and not the good dining room chairs - heavy sigh.


----------



## Marcia

I made a new batch of raw today. I used an entire chicken ground up with the necessary vitamins and oils and minerals. Up until today, Coco has turned up her nose at anything except fishy based canned food. I put some raw chicken down for Lacey, fresh from the mixing bowl and Coco proceeded to eat some too!


----------



## howsefrau32

She is beautiful! And BOOOO to those jerks who gave her away and don't even care what happens to them. I just have one thing to say about that.....KARMA!!! UGH!!!! People like this disappoint me so much 

She is just gorgeous, and I hope you get her itchies under control. She just needs some love and good family. Pretty little girl.


----------



## Marcia

*Coco Adoption Photos*

I pulled these from the shelter's archives! They are pics they took of Coco for the website listing. We sure love our little girl!! These are better than anything I've taken so far!!

View attachment 48458


View attachment 48466


View attachment 48474


----------



## Mitts & Tess

She is definitely CUTE !!!


----------



## cat face

Aww, gorgeousness in silver and gold fur!! I love the profile, it looks as though she has a little grin 
She's beautiful Marcia! I'm happy for your failed foster


----------



## Marcia

She is such a cutie with only one flaw! Lacey growls at her and it sets her off. We have to do time outs and separate lock ups on occasion but it's worth the sacrifice. I swear she is like a 2 year old, very active and playful. Keeps me on my toes!!


----------



## Marcia

New pics of Coco. I can't seem to capture the true colors of her eyes with my camera phone. Her eyes are a pretty light green color that were so pretty in the setting sun light but they look more gold here. She always has "tears" running down her face but is a happy, healthy, hyperactive cat!

View attachment 55761


View attachment 55769


----------



## Jetlaya67

She is so beautiful! But then again, all your cats are beautiful.


----------



## wallycat

What a lucky kitty!! She is gorgeous! aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh, a forever home. I sometimes think they can sense it. Much love to you both.


----------



## katrina89

Omg in the beginning I thought she was a grey cat!!! Aww im glad she got clean

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

Oh...now things make sense. Marcia, in another thread I asked whether the kitty you were talking about was the one you got a few months ago. But I was thinking of Lacey (I wasn't differentiating between adopted kitty and foster - duh). I wasn't here for a while and missed this thread entirely.

Anyway, she's got beautiful green eyes! You can see them in the 2nd pic that you got from the shelter. And she's so petite! She sounds like such a lovebug - I can't imagine why her previous family didn't want her anymore. Oh well, their loss and your gain. And her gain - now she has a family who won't give her up!


----------



## Jenny bf

Aww she is a cutie and she looks content and much healthier. I am soo happy she got to be with you as her forever family. I just don't understand how people can just throw an animal away and forget about it so easily. Even worse to take from a shelter and do this so the animal has double the trauma. Anyway as my boss says "Karma is a b!tch".


----------

